# Other > Off Topic >  Tapatalk Please!

## Donny M. Carter

I was wondering if Tapatalk could be implemented on the forum please? The app for iPhone and Android really works well and allows keeping up with the forum very easy. Thanks!

Donny

----------


## beerdart

1+ Tapatalk is a great phone app.

----------


## RAMTechRob

+1 for me and Tapatalk.

----------


## clough42

I'm getting very frustrated with the lack of Tapatalk support.  Most forums are easy for me to follow because I get notifications on my phone that take me right to the new activity.  Now that I have a couple of threads here that I try to monitor daily, it's becoming clear that the one-time-only e-mail with a link that takes me a few pages back in the thread history isn't getting the job done.  I'm starting to wonder if the friction is worth it.

The plugin is available for vBulletin.  Any way we could get it enabled?

----------


## Geoff

> I was wondering if Tapatalk could be implemented on the forum please? The app for iPhone and Android really works well and allows keeping up with the forum very easy. Thanks!
> 
> Donny


I'm sure Eddie would if enough people wanted it,  I don't use it myself, I get enough distractions on my phone.. I already have the email notifications from threads here so it sort of does the job for me personally, but I can understand people wanting to be joined at the hip, it's a nice place  :Smile:

----------


## gmay3

I'll throw a +1 at this. Tapatalk would be cool.

----------


## BgHurt

Its had more than a few holes in it. (like everything else i know) and the tapatalk forums have recently been hacked. Not sure its the securest. But it is nice from a mobile posting perspective.

----------


## clough42

> Its had more than a few holes in it. (like everything else i know) and the tapatalk forums have recently been hacked. Not sure its the securest. But it is nice from a mobile posting perspective.


It's most useful to me because it provides a to-read list across all the forums and threads I subscribe, and it's consistent across all my devices.

Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but I can't seem to make the email links from this forum work.  I get the email about a reply on a thread and click the link, and sometimes it takes me right to the most recent unread post, but sometimes it takes me to a later point in the thread.  If there have been many replies, I miss questions people are asking me.  Sometimes it takes me to a point several pages from the end, back in the middle of stuff I've already read.

Maybe it's because I use several different devices during the day.  Don't know.

----------

